# Filter Debate



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey everyone! So my wife finally gave me the ok to build a monster tank







After figuring out the size and budgeting the equipment I ran into a dilemma. The tank will be 96x36x36 which I figured will be approximately 540g. My question is what to do for filtration. I am not so much concerned about flow rate but more concerned about water quality. Also keep in mind that if I spend too much money on filtration I will have to go with a smaller tank. I am currently open to any ideas and input especially from those who have experience with filtering 300+ gallon tanks.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I'd suggest a big sump. Some large rubbermaid/plastic stocktank type thing would be a cheap option.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I have no experience with tanks that large but your best/cheapest choice would be to build your own sump


----------



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

What size sump?


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Dont worry about mechanical filtration as much as biological also id go for a high turn over rate with maybe a drip/auto change set-up.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Sump indeed. You can build a 300g sump for less then the price of an FX5. (using rubbermaid)


----------



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks guys! I'll do some research on the diy sumps


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

A sump for limited mechanical filtration and a small amount of Bio is great, but the majority of the beneficial bacteria will be maintained in the substrate bed. You should hop over to http://monsterfishkeepers.com/ and check out some of the large scale builds over there


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

sounds awesome man....what are u putting in there


----------



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> sounds awesome man....what are u putting in there


Not sure yet. Would really like some Caribe but I doubt I'll be able to afford anything in there by the time I'm done.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

if i had a tank that size and money wasnt an object it would house 6-8 elongs


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

Here you go plenty of ideas








http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=337


----------



## BLKPiranha (May 1, 2010)

Sump!!! I have a 145 gallon sump for my 450 gallon tank.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

uhjkool said:


> What size sump?


I'd probably go at least 100g. Using a stocktank rubermaind you should be able to build one with good efficiency for the price. Id just look around at stocktanks and see the largest you can fit under the tank (while leaving you room to work) or to the side of the tank.


----------

